# S6 Clutch Question



## b_j0hns0n (Apr 25, 2009)

I have a 1995.5 S6 and the clutch master cylinder push rod broke. I've heard this is a common problem on this vehicle when the pressure plate is going bad. I replaced the clutch master cylinder and the pedal is still just as stiff.
Note: Upon application of the clutch I here a squeak coming from the slave cylinder/clutch area.
Question: Is the pressure plate causing the pedal to be stiff or is it a possibility that the slave cylinder is bad?
Thanks in advance for any help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubrmine (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: S6 Clutch Question (b_j0hns0n)*

throw out bearing may be on a way out, that was the case with my heavy clutch


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: S6 Clutch Question (b_j0hns0n)*

Could certainly be a bad PP better change it before the pressure plate fingers break off and F stuff up inside the bellhousing.


----------

